# The babies were finally born!



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

Our kitty had her babies Saturday. She had four kittens. Three solid white ones and one black and white one. Mama and babies are doing great. We have been so worried about her. This is a stray we found. She only weighed 4.2 lbs when we found her and the vet didn't discover she was pregnant till she was six weeks along. She now weighs over 6 lbs and looks great!
Will post pictures of mom and babies (as soon as I figure out how).
Thanks to everyone for all their help and knowledge.
You were all really appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

What good news! Yes, you will have to post pics soon :wink: Can't get enough kitten pics.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Such a miraculous event.  I'm so glad you're taking care of this little family. She probably got out during her first heat, and couldn't find her way home. That happened to us---and she just kept getting wider and wider and wider......until she had seven kittens!


----------



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

seven kittens!!!!!!!!
What are you going to do with the kittens?
All of our other cats are spayed/neutered and Jitterbug will be ASAP but I can't help but marvel at nature.
Is there anything more beautiful than a baby kitten!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

cybeeb, that happened about 10 years ago. Actually, it was obvious that the stray was too young. One kitten got stuck, and had to be removed caesarean, and the mother got spayed. Sadly most of the other kittens died. One of them looked exactly like a panda bear. They were lovely little babes, but mother was just too young to have kittens.  We had never found the owner, so we kept her, and named her Checkers.


----------



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

Do you still have Checkers?
I was really worried about Jitterbug. She is under a year old. But she is doing a great job and we are keeping a very close watch in case she needs help.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Checkers died a few years ago at age 12. She had been born with a small liver, and it eventually just wore out. The vet said she would live only a few months when I noticed the jaundice. However, Checkers had such spirit she lived more than a year. She really disliked me, but I loved her. She was one of my four "characters." She was the bully of the group, but not the Alpha Cat. I miss her. As much as she hated me, it was a terrible loss when she died. She charmed her way into the household, and once she got her paw in the door, she tried to put us all in our places!  

So, her death came from a genetic problem, not the early pregnancy.


----------



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

It's never easy losing a friend especially after 12 years. The alpha cat in our house is one I raised from a day old after his mom didn't want him. He recently had surgery for a lump on his shoulder (turned out to be scar tissue). Itsy rules the house. He beats up the dogs. We have five dogs ranging from 140 lbs to 65 lbs. They are all afraid of him. He just has to walk towards them and they run away. He is such a bully. But he is also the sweetest cat in the world. He is eight years old already and I have such a special bond with him that I know it will devestate me when I lose him (hopefully many many years from now). He is my special one, in a house full of special ones. We have one cat with diabetes, one with seizures, one that is deaf, one with low immune sysytem and others who had been severly abused in the past. The new mommy in our house has some kind of neurological problems. She has a head tilt. But because of her pregnancy no tests could be done. We are going to have them done after the kittens are weaned.
Would love to hear about your kitties you have now.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

For years we had four characters, all of them strays except one, Creampuff, who was born in a barn. My special Pixie was dropped off here when only four weeks old. You might enjoy her story. It's as special as she was! (http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... ies+rescue) She was the Alpha Cat, you know about Checkers. She was up a tree in our yard because she was afraid of dogs. Pixie was my special baby, but Checkers, the bully, was a gold digger! She would come immediately--from anywhere in the house if she heard me blow a piece of meat, and whisper, "This is for Checkers." When she knew I was done eating, she looked at me with disdain, and took off, as if I had a contagious disease. She even left a nasty card on my bedroom door in the middle of the night. I suspect she might have had some help with that from my teenaged son!  It was such a family joke, the way Checkers loved everyone, but could not tolerate me!

Crampuff lived up to her name. She was a nervous cat, pure white, with beautiful blue eyes, but Checkers had her terrified and hiding. That lasted for years, until I retrained Creampuff to eat on my lap while getting petted. She decided that was a better life, and beat up Checkers. The two then had a stalemate! (What a surprise to our bully!)

Nibs was black, like Pixie, but had the voice, the body build and the personality of a Siamese cat. She was rescued by my little boy, who heard her crying under the hood of the neighbor's car. He was in the car and ready to start it, so she was a lucky kitten!  Oh, how she talked, and how clever she was. She would walk up to sleeping Checkers, bat her with her paw, and walk away-very casually, never once looking back. Checkers would jump up, but never figured out what happened! Nibs was such a little character! 

Well, eventually, my four characters died. Nibs was the last to go, and I immediately missed all the talking, and bought two Siamese Cats. That's how I became a breeder for a few years. I had been a collie breeder before that. Precious and Blueberry, my Siamese are the most intelligent, loving, and obedient cats I have ever had! They're great! Blueberry is lovebug, and is never satisfied if not beside me or on top of me. Precious plays fetch, and sleeps on my shoulder every night. She is now the Alpha Cat, but so loving and special, and what a wonderful mother she was. My collie died about two months ago, and I miss him so much. But I have my Siamese babies, and they enrich my life immensely. So, that's the story of my animals! I miss my four characters, but my Siamese keep life interesting.  

I used to have four cats, three collies plus puppies, two finches, three parakeets, and 12 aquariums (and four children too!).....and we wonder why they call us crazy cat ladies! :lol: It was so kind of you to ask. You know how we love to talk about our babies!


----------



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

Thank you for telling me about your babies. I loved reading about them. I love the forums because you can interact with cat lovers. None of my inlaws approve of any pet in the house so I don't ever have to worry about them visiting. I am definitely crazy for cats (luckily my husband is too). We had 21 cats before we brought in the stray. Now we have 26. My husband wants to keep all the new babies. I do too! I love that no matter where you go in the house there is lots of love. Sometimes you have to stop and think how lucky you are to love cats. We also have five dogs and one parrot. When I was growing up we used to raise collies. They are one of my favorite dogs!
I have a question for you about Creampuff. Was she deaf? We have two solid white cats. One has yellow eyes and is fine. Frankie has blue eyes and is totally deaf. Of the babies that were just born three are solid white. We are waiting for them to open their eyes to see what color they are.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Fortunately, Creampuff's hearing was fine. I'm so sorry to hear about Frankie. I see that you are also a crazy cat lady. How nice of you to care for all of those animals! Not all blue eyed white cats are deaf, fortunately. However, they are more likely to have a hearing problem than a white cat with green eyes.


----------



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

Glad to know that not all white haired blue eyed cats are deaf. I was under the mistaken belief that they were.
Do you have any stories posted about your siamese in the forums?


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

congrats! Definitely figure out how to post up pictures, i'd love to see some adorable white kitties.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

> Posted: Wed Sep 29, 2004 11:38 pm
> Do you have any stories posted about your siamese in the forums?


Every chance I get! One of my favorites is the night Precious was going to have her kittens. I waited with her until about 3:00 A.M. Then, I just couldn't stay awake any longer. Sometime later, I heard a little mew, but couldn't get myself to get up. I was so tired. 

Not long after that, I felt something damp on my pillow, against my cheek. Precious had brought me a new born kitten. Of course I got up, and gave the baby and Precious a love, and told Precious how wonderful she was. Then I looked in the box, where three more newborns awaited my admiration! Precious, rightfully, wanted credit for her miraculous feat! Bless her baby heart. I have seldom been so touched. She brought me her baby....what a loving gesture! I'll remember that forever. She's so "precious" to me.


----------

